# Hacker has entered my dsl wireless and set up his own wep password.how do i kill him?



## Aerie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi friends. i have a crazy dilemma here. ok here goes.

i have a dsl wireless dlink router, and when i recently tried to configure it i set a dsl wep key on it so , only me an by brother who both got laptops go on it. however logging into my router is no problem. you just have to type admin and 0000 as the password.

so this person set up another wep based signal thats broadcasting from my wireless box/router. the reason i know its from me is because it has max signal all the time. and plus the same person used to disconnect me whenever my wireless wasn't secured.because he'd be going on it and probably do heavy downloads.

i live in an apartment complex, so its kind of annoying.
so now i have 2 wep security key profiles coming off the same router, one which is mine, and the other his. however, i wanna kick the ba5tard off so i can get even faster downloads 

But i do not know where or what i can do to remove other profiles setup on my router. i have tried setting a password for my dlink router. instead of the usual "admin" and 0000 for password. but after a set the password it just become 0000 straight away.

and also if theres any possible way to ban his computer from connecting so only me and my brother can connect.and how to rearrange the profiles especially and delete his security based wep profile.
and BTW i also have a 3rd profile account called dlink wireless thats also secured network that no one can join, but i cant get rid of it, its just damn annoying sitting there.. so these are all my wireless profiles
: dlink wireless secured(( mine and my brothers
dlink wireless 2 secured ((hacked
dlink wireless 23 secured((( hacked again by the same person.


if any kind person, can help me remove these unwanted profiles, & keep the hacker off for good, id be ever so grateful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to use WPA with a strong key, that will stop him in his tracks. WEP is easily cracked using tools available all over the Internet.


----------



## Aerie (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, tried doing this , but i just dont know how to configure the wpa. it seems more difficult, and also it dosent give you a space to type in a security key. it just says pk string and some other stuff. also do you know how to stop other people accessing the router. i just dont know how to set a password for it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the router, and the wireless machines connecting?

You will not solve this issue by putting a password on the config of the router, since the guy can obviously crack the WEP encryption.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You could always enable MAC address filtering and only allow your 2 computers to connect to it, then its impossible to allow others to connect.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

MAC filtering is very easy to defeat.

*A good read: **The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN*


----------



## Aerie (Jan 9, 2008)

eeep. sorry for late replay, but id just like to say thankyou. and yes im doing the mac thingy now. 
also my router is a dlink dsl g684t so you all know. 

and jhonwill thankyou for the guide, yes it came very handy


----------



## Zarcc (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, the guy obviously has a program set aside to crack the password, so you just need a harder password to crack. You can reset your router at anytime to remove any changes they had done. I'd personally suggest upping the encryption, use at least one number, letter, and character (I can't remember if WEP supports [email protected]#$%^&*()_+, ect). As long as it isn't a dictionary word or one that is leeted such as w33d, p00p, or isn't a word followed or proceeded by a number Giants13 or flipped 31stnaiG and other simple word tricks, the passwordcracker will have to brute in. 
Keep in mind that if you use 8 characters with upper case, lower case, numbers, ~ [email protected]#$%^&*()_+{}|:"<>?[]\;',./ Is 8^92 possibilities which even at a quarter of a million combinations tried a second, it will still take them at least 6 months to brute it.

As it is though, most people have a dictionary or common name followed by a number for a password and this is easy cracking.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WEP passwords of ANY type are easy to crack. WPA with a strong key will stop him in his tracks.


----------

